# .macosx mail



## karenfox (May 4, 2006)

Help please - just new here and wasn't sure were to post this... Anyway I paid for an e-mail address a couple of nights ago and I don't know what I do next, don't see anywhere to set it up.


----------



## symphonix (May 5, 2006)

For macosx.com mail, I use Apple's built in Mail.app.

Setup guides are here: http://macosx.com/services/emailaccount_faq.htm

Mail.app setup screenshots are here: http://macosx.com/services/emailaccount_faq.htm#mailapp

If you run into any trouble, see http://macosx.com/contact/


----------



## karenfox (May 5, 2006)

Thannks for that, however I haven't as yet got an e-mail address - that's the problem - I am wondering where you go to get the address once you have subscribed.


----------



## mdnky (May 6, 2006)

moved from Cafe


----------



## bobw (May 6, 2006)

Try *karenfox@macosx.com*

Unless you asked for a specific email name.


----------



## karenfox (May 6, 2006)

I haven't been given an option to do anything - and there is no mailbox of the name karenfox@macosx.com.


----------



## bobw (May 6, 2006)

I'll send this to the site owner.


----------



## karenfox (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for help Bob. The support team have sorted the problem out, the automated system was having problems


----------

